# quick question on PH



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

How can i lower mine lol. i had to do a 50% water change and it was at 7 now its about 8 arg. I tried PHDown and it fails. i have yet to try peat moss. i seen peat pellets at BA's i guess they work the same?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just leave your pH - unless you are breeding something fancy, most fish will tolerate a wide range of pH.

If your pH keeps climbing up, I would suggest there is likely something IN your tank causing that. So instead of adding stuff to your tank to lower it, I would look for that one thing in your tank that is raising it, and remove it.

What kind of substrate and rocks etc. are you using? These could be causing an increase.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

if your testing right after a water change you might get a false reading. Test the water 24 hours after you do a waterchange. don't bother with the PH down stuff it will do more harm then good.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I hear ya on the PH down, illl stop using that crap, my substrate is a range from medium river pebbles to black sand called Tahitian Moon Super natural blah blah. lol hmm the rocks im using ive had for a long time before so i doubt their the problem. i think its the sand..


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It could be.

If you want to test it, you can use a bucket.

Fill it with water, and let it sit for 2 days. Test it both days for pH.

On the third day, add some the sand. Do the same for three or four more days and see if there is any change in pH from the first two days to the four.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh yeah its the sand lol thanks for the help peoples.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

add some driftwood


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I would love to but the tank is only a 20 Gal and its getting tight lol.. i intend on adding almond leaves for some more natural looking debris on the bottom. they reduce ph and have natural anti-bacterial/fungal agents i have read.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

add peat to your filter....just steam it for an hour to sterilize it


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

peat eh? the stuff from big als? Do you know how much it is by chance?. lol.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BA stuff is good to use. Albeit a bit expensive.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, i might try it out. lol but almond leaves sitting on the bottom of your tank? way cool. haha. thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allright so i have purchased the Big als peat stuff, it doesnt really have any directions as to how much to add. any ideas? and will this lower my ph to a cirten point and keep it their?.

20 gal aquarium


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Why are you lowering your pH anyway?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

well my water normaly is 8.0 and i need like 6.0-7.0 for my German Rams to be more comfortable. lol easy for african cichlids but gotta buffer it a bit for South americans.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

In general, at least from my experiences, tap water in TO doesn't usually come out at a pH of 8.0 - usually somewhere in the range of 7.0-7.6.

Are you sure it isn't something in your tank pushing your pH up?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hehe,the but the PH out in Barrie Area is around 8.0 but i plan on getting more wood and maby some Oak Leaves to help it. Peat moss has got it to 7.0 so far.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep mine is 8.5 and Iam on a well.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The most effective way to get a stable pH is to use a pH buffer instead of a pH lowering product.

Using a pH lowering product, the kH of the water has to be taken into consideration or the pH will bounce up to it's original value, as you have observed.

Either you break down/"crack" the kH (carbonate equilibium) or use a different pH buffering system to counteract/negate the pH from the kH carbonate equilibrium.

A pH buffer will be the easiest method. SeaChem powdered buffers are PO4 based buffers. To get a lower fixed pH below 7.0 is mixing two types (Neutral Regulator and Acid Regulator) in the ratio given on the bottle to get the desired pH. If it's 7.0 that you are aiming for, then just the Neutral Regulator is all you need.

If adding PO4 isn't what you want to do, suggestions of using peat and almond leaves will work but have a tendency to color the water from the leaching tannins. Some don't like the visual of tannins and use carbon to remove the tannins. Depending on the volume of water, you have to look at long term costs of using carbon.

The next method is to use RO/DI and "reconstituting"/mixing w/tap water to get a kH ~4dkH. A higher upfront cost, space utilization for collecting RO/DI, time and experimentation to get the desired kH as well as final pH in the system water but in the end, no added PO4 or water staining tannins. If you are a coffee/tea drinker, you can get the optional drinking water kit for the RO/DI system and I guarantee that you will make the best coffee and tea or any mixed drink from concentrate or powder. As for solely drinking water, there are conflicting information of drinking pure water (no electrolytes) but if it's just a glass here and there, you'll be fine.

Unfortunately, you will have a bit of a challenge w/Tahitian Moon sand as it will naturally buffer to an alkaline pH.

HTH in your decision.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks alot lol Im all for tannins and i have started to experiment with Peat Granuals. My ph currently is aroun 6.6-7.0 so its working decently. haha the tahitian moon wasent a very good decision on my part since i considered it to only be sand not influence my PH. In the end i hope this peat granuals work out. Thanks lol. If it doesnt ill look into the PO4 based buffers as you described.


----------

